# Nikon d60 - need a macro setup for it



## briansommersd60 (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to do some macro stuff, I mean up close and personal, like seeing the hair on bugs legs, etc.

what do I need for my d60 to do that and no I'm not afraid to manual focus, I don't need an af-s vr lens 

i keep hearing/reading about bellows, etc..  can i just use that and a fast prime? or what

I just don't know quite where to start, the choices seem overwhelming


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2009)

Tamron 90mm....possibly with extension tubes.

However if you are shooting live bugs, you want some working distance....maybe a Sigma 150mm f2.8, 1.4TC and you might still need an extension tube depending on the size of the bug.


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 18, 2009)

What is your budget?

The Sigma 105 f/2.8 seems to get good reviews for $400-500. 

Here's another review that I can't seem to make into a link. 

http://www.photozone.de/nikon--nikk...-macro-dg-nikon-mount-lab-test-report--review


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 18, 2009)

There are many lenses with macro available... Nikon has a 60 and 105.  Sigma have 5 lenses ranging from 50mm to 180mm and all macros.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 18, 2009)

NateS said:


> Tamron 90mm....possibly with extension tubes.
> 
> However if you are shooting live bugs, you want some working distance....maybe a Sigma 150mm f2.8, 1.4TC and you might still need an extension tube depending on the size of the bug.



Be aware that a 105mm macro is about the longest you can use handsfree... anything longer and a tripod is mandatory.  Matter of fact, even a 105mm is pushing it for best results.


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron 90mm....possibly with extension tubes.
> ...



Not if using a flash and apertures of f/12-f/18.  I've seen quite a few members on here that handhold that setup at 105-150 or more.  

I shoot 1:2 at 300mm which has the same DOF (0.2 inches) as 1:1 at 150mm.  I always shoot handheld and never have any problems within the f/12-f/18 range and using a flash.


----------



## briansommersd60 (Jun 18, 2009)

mmm the sigma 105 looks about right, I happen to see some photos with that and wow! great place to start for sure, not sure If I can swing the money right now, maybe..

however, I'm getting all excited about the Nikon 50mm 1.8 - wow what a bargain that is.. maybe I will get that and then throw on an extension down the road, always wanted a fast lens anyway and I can't justify the extra $200 just to go to the 1.4


----------



## DScience (Jun 18, 2009)

Just so you know, auto focussing the 1.8 becomes a pain, and I found it limited my focus point availability. But between the 1.8 & 1.4 I would get the 1.8, unless you want af with your d60, then get the af-s 1.4


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2009)

briansommersd60 said:


> mmm the sigma 105 looks about right, I happen to see some photos with that and wow! great place to start for sure, not sure If I can swing the money right now, maybe..
> 
> however, I'm getting all excited about the Nikon 50mm 1.8 - wow what a bargain that is.. maybe I will get that and then throw on an extension down the road, always wanted a fast lens anyway and I can't justify the extra $200 just to go to the 1.4



50mm with extension tubes is not going to be nearly long enough for bug pictures unless they're long dead.  Your working distance is probably going to be a matter of a few inches at 1:1.

Even the Sigma 105mm at 1:1 is only 12" working distance and your going to have to find some pretty docile bugs to keep them still when your lens is 1 foot away.  With the 50mm at 1:1 you'll be down to 6" away and I haven't come across any bugs that will let you get that close....and a few that I wouldn't want to be that close.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 18, 2009)

NateS said:


> However if you are shooting live bugs, you want some working distance....maybe a Sigma 150mm f2.8, 1.4TC and you might still need an extension tube depending on the size of the bug.



A sigma 150 with F/2.8 aperture, at 1:1 magnification, your DOF is about 1/16th of an inch.  Extention tubes do not increase distance that much, and do cut down on picture quality.



NateS said:


> Not if using a flash and apertures of f/12-f/18.  I've seen quite a few members on here that handhold that setup at 105-150 or more.



A ringflash is very expensive, sometimes half as much as the lens itself.  Off camera flash is an alternative, but I sure would not want to flash a solitary bee or a wasp nest at maximum 1:1 on a 105mm at 12 inches away or 150mm at 15 inches away with a flash... that is asking for a nasty sting.



NateS said:


> I shoot 1:2 at 300mm which has the same DOF (0.2 inches) as 1:1 at 150mm.  I always shoot handheld and never have any problems within the f/12-f/18 range and using a flash.



I did not say it was impossible (I said near impossible, meaning very hard to get consistent good keepers shot to shot), it just gets very hard when your heartbeat is enough to determine if the picture is in perfect focus or useless.  At 1/5th of an inch of DOF, you'd better be leaning against something and have at least 1/125th shutter speeds.  With flash, as long as you are not blasting something that can attack you in one manner or another.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 18, 2009)

Sigmas 105MM F/2.8 is light as hell (relatively speaking).  If you cant hand hold that, then we've got a problem.

It is also a fantastic macro lens.


----------



## NateS (Jun 19, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > However if you are shooting live bugs, you want some working distance....maybe a Sigma 150mm f2.8, 1.4TC and you might still need an extension tube depending on the size of the bug.
> ...



I plugged it into a DOF calculator and the DOF for 150mm at it's minimum focus distance was 0.2 inches.  Not sure where you are coming up with less than 1/16th but maybe you're right.  I shoot with off camera flash, and I am a little farther away, but I wouldn't be afraid to flash a bee from 12 inches away....guess it's just a personal preference to not take the risk.  I also always shoot at about 1/200th of a second as well which surely helps.

I don't think I would have the slightest problem handholding a 105mm for macros and the 150mm would only be a problem because of the size and weight of the lens.  You get use to the small DOF and learn to shoot on the breath where it's in focus.....I just always have my DOF preview down so I know when to press the shutter.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 19, 2009)

60mm AF-S and the R1C1.


----------

